

OS X from a hardcore Windows user’s perspective - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.tumblr.com/post/58935611356/os-x-from-a-hardcore-windows-users-perspective

======
masswerk
Maybe written a bit to early, so here are some hints:

1) No run command in GUI to access a Folder: Use "Go to folder" (But still no
globbing, you have to use the terminal if you want auto-completion.)

2) No "Cut" in Finder: Use "Cut" (from main menu, shortcut, or context menu –
it even has undo)

3) Maximize doesn't work: It's not maximize, but zoom. Apple changed this
behavior with System 7 (in 1992, if I remember this correctly), when 9 inch
monitors became obsolete. The widget switches a window's size to minimum size
to cover the entire content and back again.

4) Menu bar used as system tray: For a Mac user it's perfectly the other way
round (Windows system tray is only exposing a limited view on the widgets –
How do you work with this?).

5) Alt + Tab doesnt switch windows of same app: Use F9

6) Activity monitor sucks compared to Windows Task Manager: It's probably a
matter of taste (having more items in a view or just a few of them with nice
graphics). Does Task Manager have something like "Sample Process"?

7) Multi monitor is a joke: Not really, in fact full screen mode is the joke
;-)

8) No Windows "Aero Snap" equivalent: beware! IMHO this doesn't work well with
the Mac's user experience. (But this is a personal view and a few third party
add-ons are proving that there are at least some, who feel different about
this.)

